# Looking for cabinet doors for a Hoosier cabinet



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Afternoon,

I am working on restoring a "Hoosier" style cabinet for my sister. This was made in the 1920's and while they seem to be "in vogue" now for some, the company that made it is long out of business. 

My problem...... I am missing 3 doors off the top section and am having a hard time finding anything like them. I have checked a local cabinet surplus store and looked through literally "thousands" of doors and didn't find a thing.

Does anybody out there know of anyplace that sells these or at least reproductions?

Thanks much.

Tim G.
Central PA


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Foremost Refinishing said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I am working on restoring a "Hoosier" style cabinet for my sister. This was made in the 1920's and while they seem to be "in vogue" now for some, the company that made it is long out of business.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim - I had to refresh myself about what the Hoosier style was so I googled up some images. The ones I found all looked like pretty much rail and style flat panel construction. Can you post a pic or link to ones you are trying to match.:smile:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my these have to be the easiest build for cabinet doors. The secrete to making them Hoosier is the edges have a round over, inside and out. Finding the hinges might prove to be a challenge but I bet EBay would be the best place to start.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

That's true. They look pretty easy but I am "hack" and think I would spend more time on building them than I would the rest of the cabinet.


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Plus, I have all the hardware; just not the doors. Without going into a long boring story, I only had the top part of the cabinet and was just going to hang it in my garage for storage. I didn't think I would need the doors so I got rid of them. I now have unexpectedly gotten the lower half and am trying to refinish both parts now as a gift to my sister; ergo, I now need doors. 

No one ever said I was too smart!

Thanks


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Trying to post a pic but the upload fails. I'll try again


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Here's a link to what I am looking for.

http://www.gaslampantiques.com/magazine/images/images/1 Hoosier cabinet.JPG


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

In the pic, I am looking for the side by side doors on the top right and the lower left door; all on the top section of the cabinet.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

hi Tim i'm the door man at a professional cabinet shop in NC, if you could send me some close up pics and dimensions (rail/stile width included) of the doors you're wanting I would be happy to see what I can do, we build around 20 different styles of doors so ill do my best to help at a fair price! as stated earlier hardware will probably be more of an online search...hope this helps


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might be able to find a local carpenter to make the doors for you. All that would be needed is a table saw and maybe a router. It's just simple tongue and groove joints with a piece of 1/4" plywood for the panel.


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Basically, there are 3 doors; the first one, Door 1 is on the lower left of the top section and measures: 12" w x 16 1/2" h; doors 2 and 3 are in are on the top right and go "side by side". These dimensions are 12 1/4"w x 16 1/2" h. There would need to be a 1/4" "lip" so that the doors would fit in the opening for a tight fit and the frame is 1 3/4" wide around the flat panel. The frame is not mitered but instead what I would call "butt" joints.

Can you give me an idea of what you would charge for these before I commit? Also, see the link I put in anon post for a pic.

Thanks much.

Tim G.


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Steve,

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

tim here is the rail profile I was talking about, let me know how it needs to change, looks like a roundover without the lip but a close up of one of the originals would be a big help!


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay, when I get home from work today I'll try to do this unless I have a long "honey-doo" list".

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

ok I had a while to think today while in the shop, i'm sendin another pm on what i came up with! hope it helps


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

I forgot about this for awhile lol but I built a sample if ur still interested I can send a pic, the only down side is I had to sand it down to 69/100 of an inch to get the profile right, let me know! I'll be on vacation after Tuesday so sooner the better thanks again


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Foremost Refinishing said:


> Basically, there are 3 doors; the first one, Door 1 is on the lower left of the top section and measures: 12" w x 16 1/2" h; doors 2 and 3 are in are on the top right and go "side by side". These dimensions are 12 1/4"w x 16 1/2" h. There would need to be a 1/4" "lip" so that the doors would fit in the opening for a tight fit and the frame is 1 3/4" wide around the flat panel. The frame is not mitered but instead what I would call "butt" joints.
> 
> Can you give me an idea of what you would charge for these before I commit? Also, see the link I put in anon post for a pic.
> 
> ...


From what you are describing the door would be a 3/8" inset to the face frame. The inside back edge of the door frame can be routed with a simple rabbet to accept a ¼" plywood panel. Your corners can be a half lap. You can do the round over and rabbet on the outer edge either before or after the frame is put together.

For the rabbet for the panel, do that after the frame is together. Just run the profile all around the edge and then just chisel out the corners square. Or, you could leave the corners with them rounded, and sand the panels' corners round to fit. The actual profile for the frame will look like the one below, and the hinges are called 3/8" inset.
.

























.


----------



## Foremost Refinishing (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks much. I am not ready to get the doors yet. I have gotten two other pieces to do for customers that is taking up my time.

I'll be in touch if I want to pursue the doors.

Thanks again.


----------

